# Will we see new HD programming in Feburary



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Will dish have new HD programs. Well the retention center told me that their will be 7 new HD channels in Feburary and several more added each month untill Dish has 100 HD channels thus making dish the HD leader.

Is this true???


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

I sure hope so, while i have no intention of ever leaving Dish, it is getting a little tiresome not having some channels that even cable companies have.... i.e. USA.

My family has been with Dish before they even had 100,000 customers, so I know that they will be the HD leader again... I just hope it is sooner than later.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Don't count on very many new HD channels until they get the new satellites up. My guess (and it is only a guess) would be June at the earliest. This is based on the next satellite going up in May.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Unless you haven't read some of the threads it wasn't E*s fault that Sealaunch had problems and couldn't launch their sat. If it would have went off as scheduled they would have had new birds in the air.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Just curious, when were you talking to the retention center?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

aloishus27 said:


> I sure hope so, while i have no intention of ever leaving Dish, it is getting a little tiresome not having some channels that even cable companies have.... i.e. USA.
> 
> My family has been with Dish before they even had 100,000 customers, so I know that they will be the HD leader again... I just hope it is sooner than later.


EXACTLY. My parents are still with Dish net, and their Comcast local in Central PA just announced a whole crop of HD's commin out on the 14th of Feb, so now they are pricing Comcast, and are just about to dump Dish, another one bites the dust as they say, then again I should talk, i went to Direct a few months ago, and am havin a slew of problems with them right now, about ready to jump ship fromt hem too


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> EXACTLY. My parents are still with Dish net, and their Comcast local in Central PA just announced a whole crop of HD's commin out on the 14th of Feb, so now they are pricing Comcast, and are just about to dump Dish, another one bites the dust as they say, then again I should talk, i went to Direct a few months ago, and am havin a slew of problems with them right now, about ready to jump ship fromt hem too


Just remember you just signed that nice 2yr NON pro-rated agreement with D*. The more I play with D* hardware the more I find it easier to wait,(not very patiently) for E* to add more HD. Best would be D* programming and E* hardware. DVR's from Cable and from D* are very weak, in features and performance.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Just remember you just signed that nice 2yr NON pro-rated agreement with D*. The more I play with D* hardware the more I find it easier to wait,(not very patiently) for E* to add more HD. Best would be D* programming and E* hardware. DVR's from Cable and from D* are very weak, in features and performance.


I'm not worried about the agreeement, they can easily be gotten out of especially in my case, and I'm about to


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You mean the grass is not always greener?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> You mean the grass is not always greener?


Nope I've said that since i switched, i only switched cuz of cost to upgrade versus cost to goto Direct which was cheaper, and I got HD locals, but I can't watch anything half the time anyway cuz the system sucks


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

theoak said:


> Just curious, when were you talking to the retention center?


It was on Monday 1/28/08 I put this tread up since it seems that in Feburary Dish will launch some new HD channels.


----------



## Wet Willy (Jan 22, 2008)

BNUMM said:


> Don't count on very many new HD channels until they get the new satellites up. My guess (and it is only a guess) would be June at the earliest. This is based on the next satellite going up in May.


I mostly agree except it was my understanding the next satellite launch was scheduled for sometime in mid/end March. 
Additionally, SciFi & USA HD apparently have been uplinked for a while now so I assume they can turn them on when they're ready. 
They've also been busy moving things around freeing up trandsponder space on the 61.5 & 129. This may allow them to add a couple of HD channels at a time until the new satellite is operational.
Finally, I think they have a total of 3 satellite launches scheduled for this year although I don't recall when.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BNUMM said:


> Don't count on very many new HD channels until they get the new satellites up. My guess (and it is only a guess) would be June at the earliest. This is based on the next satellite going up in May.


More like August because they test it for around 60 days. They just don't shoot up into space & flip a switch. This much I know.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> More like August because they test it for around 60 days. They just don't shoot up into space & flip a switch. This much I know.


It depends on the satellite. Spotbeam satellites take a little longer. In addition, satellites launched by Sea Launch take less time because they don't have to take the inclination out of the orbit since the launch vehicle is launched from the equator. Sixty days is actually long for even a spotbeam satellite perhaps 45 days. Some of DirecTV's Ka band satellites took longer to test because of some control problems so one shouldn't base it on that.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Back on topic, I think we are supposed to get a couple in Feb....Seven is news to me...keep in mind it was also the retention dept. that told me we WOULD have new HD channels by years end...that was at the beginning if Dec.

Hopefully, they are more clear on it now.


> Don't count on very many new HD channels until they get the new satellites up. My guess (and it is only a guess) would be June at the earliest. This is based on the next satellite going up in May


They have room right now to add a few...i forget how many, but it is enough to make a bunch of us happy while they get the new sats up


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe even DISH Network has forgotten how much space they have.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

James, I am shocked. You actually sound like you are disappointed in DISH and the lack of hd channels. 


By the way don't feel alone , I am disappointed too. Adding Directv hd tomorrow morning to compliment my DISH hd account. Tired of waiting for more hd .


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Adding Directv hd tomorrow morning to compliment my DISH hd account


Me too. Slim Line dish should be here tomorrow and I'll pick up a HR21 at BB.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Just remember you just signed that nice 2yr NON pro-rated agreement with D*. The more I play with D* hardware the more I find it easier to wait,(not very patiently) for E* to add more HD. Best would be D* programming and E* hardware. DVR's from Cable and from D* are very weak, in features and performance.


Actually my TWC supplied 8300 has been totally trouble free and has some features that I like better than my Dish 622.

Now don't asked me about TWC HD programing.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

projectorguru said:


> EXACTLY. My parents are still with Dish net, and their Comcast local in Central PA just announced a whole crop of HD's commin out on the 14th of Feb, so now they are pricing Comcast, and are just about to dump Dish, another one bites the dust as they say, then again I should talk, i went to Direct a few months ago, and am havin a slew of problems with them right now, about ready to jump ship fromt hem too


I re-upped with Direct to get HD and DVR. Made 4 phone calls to make sure the D* DVR was not going to be a major step back from TiVo. It arrived on a Friday. The installer took 4 hours to install it. I spent the rest of the day trying to program "Wish lists" in the new DVR's "Auto record," set up channels I watch list, and the likes. Woke up the next morning to find the DVR recorded black screen off a bunch of channels I don't get. Set up "parental controls" to block channels I do not get and that did was change the label of programs on those channels to "Title not available." Called D* on Sunday to ask for the solution and was told, "This is your first DVR and you just have to deal with it." (I told the CSR I have had TiVo since 2000.) Well, I ran this by my better half and she agreed the DVR's software was still in testing and we should send it back. We did.

Now, the part about how to solve your dilemma with D*:

I read on this BB that many D* CSRs do not know what to do. The D* CSR who wrote the post said if you do not get the answer you want, hang up the phone and call back. Do not be rude. Do not argue. Do not say good bye. Hang up immediately and call back until you get the answer you want to hear.

You can suspend your account for 9 months. After you get a CSR who knows how to suspend an account, suspended it. Set up a tickle file to suspend service again and again until you can cancel the contract without penalty.

It took us about 20 calls over a 3 day stretch.

We are still waiting for a revised bill. We still might have to do more work so that we are not charged $200 for the non-functioning DVR.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Kman68 said:


> I re-upped with Direct to get HD and DVR. Made 4 phone calls to make sure the D* DVR was not going to be a major step back from TiVo. It arrived on a Friday. The installer took 4 hours to install it. I spent the rest of the day trying to program "Wish lists" in the new DVR's "Auto record," set up channels I watch list, and the likes. Woke up the next morning to find the DVR recorded black screen off a bunch of channels I don't get. Set up "parental controls" to block channels I do not get and that did was change the label of programs on those channels to "Title not available." Called D* on Sunday to ask for the solution and was told, "This is your first DVR and you just have to deal with it." (I told the CSR I have had TiVo since 2000.) Well, I ran this by my better half and she agreed the DVR's software was still in testing and we should send it back. We did.
> 
> Now, the part about how to solve your dilemma with D*:
> 
> ...


I am almost out, When I called Direct, I recorded them from my phone, and I asked the CSR for their name, and repeated three times, that it was ok if I get out of my contract if any problems arose in the first few months, they agreed, when the csr yesterday told me I can't get out it without penalty, I went through three other people, and played my recoding back for them, guess what? I'm out, I have had Direct for about 3 months, and still can't watch tv


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

I want Speed HD


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> You mean the grass is not always greener?


It may well be greener, but you still have to mow it.....:grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Along the lines of "the grass is not always greener..."

Sometimes the grass IS greener, but upon closer inspection is not actually grass but astroturf.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I would think the grass would be greener on the E* side with all the cr*p that Charlie spreads around


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> I would think the grass would be greener on the E* side with all the cr*p that Charlie spreads around


:uglyhamme NICE!

Perhaps this side of the fence should be called the jungle by now:lol:


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, I have a different spin. It's kinda like watching your favorite team play a rival. Isn't great to let them think they've got a chance, then just rip the rug out from under them on a last minute score. Maybe that's what Charlie's got going on. D* has been SOOOO far behind for SOOOO long....he's just lettin em relax for a couple of months, then..............BOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!! E* drops the hammer with equal or better HD in addition to the already dominant hardware.

Just a thought...:eek2:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Along the lines of "the grass is not always greener..."
> 
> Sometimes the grass IS greener, but upon closer inspection is not actually grass but astroturf.


I think this whole thing is like the guys in the neighborhood who compete for the best lawn. For awhile, E* grass was greener but then D* found out what brand of fertilizer E* had and they got some and sprinkled it around and their grass got green. Then they found a newer fertilizer and their grass got greener but E* will find out what they have and they'll sprinkle it around and they'll be just as green. And maybe they'll find new fertilizer and they'll get greener, etc., etc., etc.

Oooh, profound! I love analogies!:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> I would think the grass would be greener on the E* side with all the cr*p that Charlie spreads around


I've seen a lot of fertilizer spread by D* folks on the E* side as well.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> I've seen a lot of fertilizer spread by D* folks on the E* side as well.


Like good little dogs that they are.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, don't take the joke too far ...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

klegg said:


> OK, I have a different spin. It's kinda like watching your favorite team play a rival. Isn't great to let them think they've got a chance, then just rip the rug out from under them on a last minute score. Maybe that's what Charlie's got going on. D* has been SOOOO far behind for SOOOO long....he's just lettin em relax for a couple of months, then..............BOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!! E* drops the hammer with equal or better HD in addition to the already dominant hardware.
> 
> Just a thought...:eek2:


He needs to acquire the hammer before he can drop it


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> He needs to acquire the hammer before he can drop it


He owns one...he's been using it for about 5 years...:grin:


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

I seen the other night a HD channel appeared simply called "test" had some dude messin with snakes like some national geo junk


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

That channel had been there for months.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

5710 has been there for a while and mirrors HD Theater (Discovery's channel).

Not sure what they are testing, perhaps our patience?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> OK, don't take the joke too far ...


Yeah, I think that was far enough.


----------

